# A great panfish lure



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I found a great bluegill & crappie lure near here. It's a small spoon about the size of an ice fishing spoon and has a trailer hook covered with a feather. Sometimes need a spin bobber for a spinning rod, but also works great on a fly rod. They cost me $1.99 and I bought 8.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Might have to try that! I been havin some luck on red tails and been thinkin on the old Rooster Tail. Great pan lure! The spoon looks like the small shad dyin I see. Alot of fish Ive caught in the fall had gills in them with shad inside the gills!  :B


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

JIG: They're right in your backyard. Just tell Laurie or Mary that you want the one Bill Harding bought a bunch of.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

We will do Bill!


----------

